

The Next Big Thing in FOSS, according to the author of Linux Cookbook - trogdoro
http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/778419-meet-xiki-the-revolutionary-command-shell-for-linux-and-mac-os-x/

======
xemoka
Previous (recent) discussion and Kickstarter funding link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7869246](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7869246)

And from 2 years ago when it was first introduced to HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4512928](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4512928)

------
eihglhfglg
Written in Ruby. Oh dear. I would have at least expected it to be in Node, old
skool kids these days.

On a more serious note, my shell of choice is written in C, runs fast, doesn't
require a dogshit slow interpreter like Ruby to run, and frankly, I likes it
that way.

~~~
mitchty
Why not try it first before doing the knee-jerk hipster "ruby is slow zomgz
guys" response.

If it gets big someone will reimplement it in c or some other more not
"dogshit slow interpreter" (of which you are aware of rubinius and jruby
right? they don't really interpret anymore) language.

------
doubt_me
can this be integrated with wolfram alphas new language?

Or do I have the wrong idea

